

Ask HN: Help me pick name for a photo sharing app. - twidlit

The app is a photo sharing/blogging app and we need more awesome people to help us decide, please help me choose between these names; PicLyf vs Picwy vs PicPing. and if possible state why you chose that.
======
coryl
PicLyf is awful. Picwy is ok. PicPing is ok, but kinda nerdy/techy. Any other
names to choose from?

~~~
twidlit
these are the only domains available + short enough + pictures related.
photo[x] are either taken or too long.

------
redstar504
piccle

~~~
twidlit
thanks but the .com is not available. :)

~~~
redstar504
piccled

